# Bench Training Tips?



## Mind2muscle (Oct 16, 2012)

This is by far my weakest exercise.  I haven't tried my max in a while but right now I can bang out 225 for about 8 reps.  My long term goal is to hit 315 for 2.  I usually don't have a spotter so I focus more on dumbbell work.  But the last couple of weeks I've been benching. What can I do to increase my weight on the bench?


----------



## PFM (Oct 16, 2012)

10,8,6,4,2,1 worked very well for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

Got any video of you benching? That would help. Otherwise your answers will be kinda generic.

Also what are you benching for? Strength or big pecs?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Got any video of you benching? That would help. Otherwise your answers will be kinda generic.
> 
> Also what are you benching for? *Strength or big pecs?*



This is important. When I am trying to get stronger, 4 sets of 4-6. When I am trying to get bigger, 3 sets of 8-10.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not too worried about the size of my pecs because they are pretty symmetrical in comparison to other body parts.  My focus is on strength.  I have read the book "Starting Strength"  a while back which explains the form of the bench press so I do not believe that is the issue.  My arms are rather long for my height though (5'10").  I believe I heard this could hinder higher poundages on the bench.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 16, 2012)

close grip bench and waited dips always help with my bench.  also, when I'm training for strength I usually do a 5, 5, 5, 3, 3 routine.  works great.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Technique and stay tight, I see floppy loose guys benching in the guym. Do you see a guy pressing 700lbs all loosey goosey?

Without working your technique you won't go anywhere.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 17, 2012)

Bro, get someone to spot you. And you MUST put more weight on the bar. Let the spotter help you through an additional 2 after failure. You must continue to challenge the muscle with weight it is not used to.
"If all you do is all you've ever done, then that's all you'll ever do." Challenge yourself Bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Technique and stay tight, I see floppy loose guys benching in the guym. Do you see a guy pressing 700lbs all loosey goosey?
> 
> With at working your technique you won't go anywhere.



Mind2Muscle here is two powerlifters that have said the same thing... Technique. Post a vid


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the great responses!  I might just post a vid then lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks guys for all the great responses!  I might just post a vid then lol



If you don't wanna post a vid, you can always PM someone you trust and ACTUALLY KNOWS HOW TO BENCH RIGHT


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you stay tight?
Do you use your lats?
Do you drive off you heals or ball of the foot, leg drive is where 99% fail and don't do which is one of the most important aspects of the lift.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

First words in that vid above - why don't they just learn how to fuckin bench... 

Accessories won't do shit for a bad bench set up.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Do you stay tight?
> Do you use your lats?
> Do you drive off you heals or ball of the foot, leg drive is where 99% fail and don't do which is one of the most important aspects of the lift.




Thanks for posting this vid SF!  I do arch my lower back but not as much as in the vid.  Im guessing I should widen my stance also.  I always try to stay as tight as possible. But I like how he mentioned do like 12 sets of only three reps to get your technique perfect rather than doing a few sets of 10-12 reps where the last 7 or so reps arent as great as the first 3


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks for posting this vid SF!  I do arch my lower back but not as much as in the vid.  Im guessing I should widen my stance also.  I always try to stay as tight as possible. But I like how he mentioned do like 12 sets of only three reps to get your technique perfect rather than doing a few sets of 10-12 reps where the last 7 or so reps arent as great as the first 3



You don't ave to arc that high most don't but the point is staying tight.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

This is me bro!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 17, 2012)

Really!?!?  Nice.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2012)

was just going to say watch youtube of REAL power lifters..... those guys know how to press.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 17, 2012)

Those Dave Tate vids couldnt have said it any better.....Another big thing when you are learning how to do any movement, is having someone there that knows how to do it or what to look for.  I picked up a few bad habits working out with buddies that werent power lifters.  I was always stronger than them so they would tell me everything looked good.  It didnt.  Once I started going to a real power lifting gym the guys started asking me if I knew I did some of the stuff I was doing that was breaking my form.  Its really hard to change things when you have made a habit of them already.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok guys here is an update.  I worked out chest yesterday using the bench press but this time in a power cage.  Like I said because I workout by myself.  This was my first time using the cage for bench and let me tell you...what a difference!  I guess when I bench without the cage there is a sort of fear that prevents me from going too heavy.  Well in the cage I put up 245x5 which I had never done before.  I also did a few partials with 275.  Keeping tight throughout the whole motion, a slight arch, gripped the shit out of the bar and feet planted to the ground.  What a difference!  Thanks guys!!!!


----------

